# Blinkys Rant on The Recruiting System [split]



## captainblinky (6 Feb 2006)

hey hey
Remember me ?.

Yes, I'm not a regular on the forums or anything.   Anyways, I failed the aptitude test so I can't give you my results of what went down during the medical.   I'd say one thing tho, THOSE AIN'T PROVLEM SOLVING QUESTIONS for the math part and it's not like this sort of math is required for infantry.

Anyways, I applied again last week and the guy tells me "I with drew my application/file" and I clearly remember not saying anything about closing my file or not returning.   No big deal tho except I had to fill out a whole new app.   I had to wait 3 months to reapply and it's not like I'm getting any younger, I'm turning 22 this april and waiting isn't fun when you get older cause there's so little time nowadays since we live in a fast paced society.   I remember when I was 16 (granted, I couldn't join at 16 but 18 yes) and said "yup, I'm gonna join the army since I don't want to go college or university" and 6 years later, I'm stuck thinking where the time went besides school and work.   Anyways, I'm just making a point on how inefficient the recruiting process is IMO.

Question:
Anyways, my question is, how come the medical test isn't first?.   I mean, from reading these threads and what not, I get the impression they bust your balls for anything and everything when you do the medical cause what if I fail the aptitude again and again and then finally pass and finally get to the medical and tell me I'm not good.   That would be a load of crock.   Not only was that a waste of my time, but their time and also other applicants time due the paper processing and what not.   As if they did the medical first, I'd be told straight up so I know if they think I'm able or not.  

I'm well aware that this post might look like I'm angry or something but I'm not, lol.   I guess it's how I write or something.   Anyway, this is IMO and I know most of this shouldn't be in the medical section but eh, it's nice to have everything in one post.   Anyways, while I am waiting for my aptitude appointment and call, I applied for security and have training this coming thursday.   

Thanks for reading my unessecary bs, lol .


----------



## kincanucks (6 Feb 2006)

_Anyways, I'm just making a point on how inefficient the recruiting process is IMO._

When you fail the CFAT your file is closed.  Why would we keep a file open just because you did not say anything about not closing it?  Besides it is a simple manoeuvre to reopen it.

_I'd say one thing tho, THOSE AIN'T *PROVLEM * SOLVING QUESTIONS for the math part and it's not like this sort of math is required for infantry._  Hmmmm, okay.

_Anyways, my question is, how come the medical test isn't first?.   I mean, from reading these threads and what not, I get the impression they bust your balls for anything and everything when you do the medical cause what if I fail the aptitude again and again and then finally pass and finally get to the medical and tell me I'm not good.   That would be a load of crock.   Not only was that a waste of my time, but their time and also other applicants time due the paper processing and what not.   As if they did the medical first, I'd be told straight up so I know if they think I'm able or not.  _ 

The medical is a lengthy process and why would we waste that important resource on someone who cannot pass the CFAT?  The processing always begins with the CFAT as it is used as screening too l so that the expensive recruiting resources are not wasted. The medical does not take very long and we do not _bust your balls for anything and everything _ if you are healthy.  Good luck on your next attempt


----------



## captainblinky (6 Feb 2006)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> _Anyways, I'm just making a point on how inefficient the recruiting process is IMO._
> 
> When you fail the CFAT your file is closed.  Why would we keep a file open just because you did not say anything about not closing it?  Besides it is a simple manoeuvre to reopen it.
> 
> ...



I'm not talking about 1 file.   I'm talking about the whole process and how it's done and I still think it's inefficient and don't tell me so cause I talked soldiers who said the CFAT don't mean jack among "dumb" soldiers WHO CAN'T EVEN READ!.

Math questions arn't problem solving.   They already have 1 answer and 1 answer only as soon as you make up the question.   Problem solving is about running into a problem that has several different answers and has no dedicated answer cause if their was, it wouldn't be problem solving now would it?.

Did you not read my reasoning for the medical being first?.   Have you ever heard the expression time saves money and I really doubt the medical costs that many resources.   The real resource is when they send you off and after a few weeks or whatever, people can't stand it or whatever and leave and now that's wasting resources while the medical being first will tell me straight up if I can proceed further or not.   From what I read on here, they bust your balls even for the littlest thing.   Read the many messages on these forums and you'll see.   And according to me, it seems they look for the perfect after perfect and unfortunately, I haven't been blessed perfect nor has many other millions of people out there.

I don't want to argue with you and I have no intention to argue with you but I simply stated my opinion.   You're entitled to yours and I'm entitled to mine and you won't change mine and I won't change yours.   I'm just backing up what I mean so you understand why I may such things.


----------



## kincanucks (6 Feb 2006)

You have absolutely no idea what you are talking about and you are embarrassing yourself with your ignorance of the recruiting system. 

Comments like:

_I'm talking about the whole process and how it's done and I still think it's inefficient and don't tell me so cause I talked soldiers who said the CFAT don't mean jack among "dumb" soldiers WHO CAN'T EVEN READ!._

prove that I am right so I suggest you rethink your approach and concentrate on doing well on the CFAT so you can move on to the next phase of the processing.  However, I don't think you are going to be successful and you will end up continuing your unfounded bitterness towards the system but you can always prove me wrong.


----------



## aesop081 (6 Feb 2006)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> You have absolutely no idea what you are talking about and you are embarrassing yourself with your ignorance of the recruiting system.
> 
> Comments like:
> 
> ...



Tea ?


----------



## kincanucks (6 Feb 2006)

It had better have Captain Morgan in it for this one.


----------



## captainblinky (6 Feb 2006)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> You have absolutely no idea what you are talking about and you are embarrassing yourself with your ignorance of the recruiting system.
> 
> Comments like:
> 
> ...



Prove you are right, it should be you prove me wrong since well, you're in the army and I'm not.   Listen bud, I already told you I'm not gonna argue but you brought upon yourself to proceed further.   How am I embrassing myself, you can't even backup a claim that I am wrong nor can you prove me wrong.   You're in the army so it only stands that you defend anything the army does whether it's right or wrong from political to practices.   Also, what I actually meant to say that I talked to a few soldiers who a few are my friends who know other soldiers that can't read.   You tell me why they would say such things.

I won't deny I have a bitterness towards the recruiting process cause my experience so far has left a bad taste in my mouth.   This dates back all the way to Jan of 2005.   And yes, maybe you're right I should let go of whatever bad experience I have with the recruiting process and concentrate on the tests etc.   Also, you're a soldier, you should be supporting, understanding and motivating people who come to these boards for answers, opinions and success and not telling them you think they will be unsuccessful if they hate the recruiting process.

Anyways, I'm not gonna have a heated discussion with you.   I hope you don't think we are on bad terms cause I hate being on bad terms with anybody and if you actually knew me in person, you'd know that I try hard and dont give up and help whoever I can and know that I'm a good person.

And yes, I want some tea and Captain Morgan is with me right now getting drunk with a lot hoochies around us, lol .   That reminds me, I think I'm gonna go make some tea right now.


----------



## aesop081 (6 Feb 2006)

captainblinky said:
			
		

> Prove you are right, it should be you prove me wrong since well, you're in the army and I'm not.   Listen bud, I already told you I'm not gonna argue but you brought upon yourself to proceed further.   How am I embrassing myself, you can't even backup a claim that I am wrong nor can you prove me wrong.   You're in the army so it only stands that you defend anything the army does whether it's right or wrong from political to practices.   Also, what I actually meant to say that I talked to a few soldiers who a few are my friends who know other soldiers that can't read.   You tell me why they would say such things.
> 
> I won't deny I have a bitterness towards the recruiting process cause my experience so far has left a bad taste in my mouth.   This dates back all the way to Jan of 2005.   And yes, maybe you're right I should let go of whatever bad experience I have with the recruiting process and concentrate on the tests etc.   Also, you're a soldier, you should be supporting, understanding and motivating people who come to these boards for answers, opinions and success and not telling them you think they will be unsuccessful if they hate the recruiting process.
> 
> ...



I wasnt offering you any.........


----------



## captainblinky (6 Feb 2006)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> I wasnt offering you any.........



I came to this forum asking for help, answers and opinions.   Not to be made fun of by some army guy high up on his horse because he thinks he's a man when he gets to handle a gun.


----------



## old medic (6 Feb 2006)

Locked.   This thread will take a brief time out.

If someone has an actual comment regarding a medical exam, PM me or any of the staff.

OM

<edit: This has now been split into it's own topic.

The short answer is;  Your medical file gets sent away for review and approval once the actual testing
is done.  That process can take quite some time.  The other testing is done and marked right at the 
CFRC.  Thus, there is less wasted time and resources making sure you pass things like CFAT first, before
sending away a medical file for the recruiting medical officers review.  >


----------

